# Gheenoe Poling Platform



## CISbrown (Oct 19, 2010)

Has anyone every attempted to put a poling platform on a narrow transom such as the one below?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Check out http://strongarmproducts.com/


----------



## CISbrown (Oct 19, 2010)

What about one that mounts above the engine? Or, stands higher?


----------



## CISbrown (Oct 19, 2010)

So far we can incorporate a Strongarm Casting Platform which looks like the picture below. But what I am interested in seeing is whether or not anyone has ever attempted to make a casting/poling platform that mounts around the outboard engine.

If it has been done before how steady is it? 
Can it mange the weight when stood on? 
Does it have enough room for the engine to steer properly?

Just curious!

Michael


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I haven't seen one on a 15'4" Highsider. I think the reason is stability. The stern is too narrow to support standing over the motor. Slightly forward of the motor will probably be best.

If you need to test it try sitting on your motor cowling and see how stable your boat feels.


----------



## CISbrown (Oct 19, 2010)

Tom

Good advice! This is purely out of curiosity. Im sure its been attempted, but I would like to hear the stories, dont-do's, and successes (if any).

But I am definitely going to try and sit on the cowling (without falling in) to see what happens.

Thanks again and if anyone wants to share please do.

Michael


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i agree with tom, sit on the cowling and see what happens, my guess is that unless you have some damn good balance your gonna get wet ;D


----------

